# If you knew then what you know now, would you have chose a different dog?



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

I read quite often about the quality of the GSD's out there, pedigrees, etc. Though I love both my girls, I do sometimes wish I would have had an opportunity to make a better, more informed decision. Here's why:

I have this plan to move into a rural area, and to be somewhat self sufficient. Been doing lots of things to prepare myself for this. SO, what my hopes were (and how silly they were), is to get a good solid dog, work her, make sure she's a good solid worker, then perhaps let her whelp a litter. I only wanted to do this not for money, but because I wanted to keep some of them to keep a good line of dogs working for me. As I've mentioned before, my uncle has an un-papered Aussie that he has bred twice. Out of the 13 puppies she had, he kept 5. The rest were placed fairly quickly in new homes. The more I read and learn, the more disheartened I become. Lena is a great dog, and I absolutely adore her. But, many have basically told me in the most polite way possible that her pedigree is crap, not worthy of breeding, etc. Just for funsies, let's say you could have a do over. Would you take it? Would you have picked another dog? Would you have spent that extra $500+ or whatever? In a way, I kind of wish I would have. I do still plan on working Lena, and tossing hopefully a couple titles under her belt. Anyone else have these thoughts or am I just an awful person? lol


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

With Delta, no way. With Echo... definitely. Echo is the epitome of why BYBs are bad. He has health and temperament issues up the wazoo and while I love him dearly, he can make life really difficult sometimes. He's my momma's boy...he's taught me a lot (hence the "if I knew then what I know now"), but I guiltily admit that I would whole-heartedly like a do-over. 

I suppose Delta is my "do-over"... I made as informed a decision as possible and she has exceeded my expectations in every way.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

No way....no how....

SuperG


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Not with Dexy- 

Umm, Ty n Shiggies i knew exactly what i was getting,


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

LoveEcho said:


> With Delta, no way. With Echo... definitely. Echo is the epitome of why BYBs are bad. He has health and temperament issues up the wazoo and while I love him dearly, he can make life really difficult sometimes. He's my momma's boy...he's taught me a lot (hence the "if I knew then what I know now"), but I guiltily admit that I would whole-heartedly like a do-over.
> 
> I suppose Delta is my "do-over"... I made as informed a decision as possible and she has exceeded my expectations in every way.


I feel a little better knowing that I am not alone here. I wouldn't really do it, but it's still very frustrating. It makes me feel awful because I wouldn't really trade them in, but I wish I could apply even the limited knowledge I know now...


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> I feel a little better knowing that I am not alone here. I wouldn't really do it, but it's still very frustrating. It makes me feel awful because I wouldn't really trade them in, but I wish I could apply even the limited knowledge I know now...


I can totally relate! Echo's my "heart dog," but he is a difficult dog to live with, so sometimes I feel awful for fantasizing about life being a little different.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

1 yes, 1 absolutely not


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Interesting question!

If I knew what I know now, I would still have gotten Titan, but I would have really really worked with him early on with some of his developed behaviors, like tail chasing and expecting to play 100% of the time with no off switch. A lot of that was due to my lack of knowledge on dogs and behavior then and even now still learning SO much. But in the same aspect.. not because of Titan necessarily, just what I have learned, I would do WAY more research on breeders beforehand which likely would not have brought me to Titan's breeder at all. He was a BYB with good luck. 

Sometimes there is a part of me that wants a calm dog with more focus on me than a ball and can shut down when we are inside. I think some of that is from his line and some from me unknowlingly encouraging behaviors. 

At this very moment, I could not trade him for anything. He is such a good boy and every single person that meets him falls in love.. he frustrates me and yes there are absolutely things about him I would change if I could, to be honest.. but I love him regardless and he's my world.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

LoveEcho said:


> I can totally relate! Echo's my "heart dog," but he is a difficult dog to live with, so sometimes I feel awful for fantasizing about life being a little different.


While maybe not to the extent Echo may be for you.. I am there with you. I love Titan with all my heart but there are things I wish I could change... to include my reactions to certain behaviors.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Of the dogs I have now, no. A few that I have had in the past, yes.


----------



## Decus.115 (Oct 30, 2014)

That is a hard question! Decus is the best dog temperament wise, health wise is a complete disaster. For almost the first year of his life we fought demodex. He has severe hip dysplasia, which he has had a THR last week for. But he's great with people and children. I mean he wouldn't hurt a fly. He also alerted us to a fire in our garage in the middle of the night while he's doped up on his pain meds. Honestly if I knew what I was getting into before I purchased him I would probably still choose him. I don't think I could find another with his demeanor and loyalty. That alone is worth the time and money spent on his health.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Since Fritz is my last dog, I chose carefully. In essence, (like Love) he is my do-over. My main reason was health, not show or work..


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

If I knew then what I know now, I'd know how much I love my dogs, so no I would not have chosen a different dog(s).

Done some other stuff differently? OH YES. I would have restructured the house some, allowing for only limited house access while gone(interior door). Built a 6' privacy much much sooner. Waited on the new sofa a bit longer(sigh). But no, I'd want the same dogs.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

It's luck of the draw really.
My last dog was a rescued pitbull from a backyard breeder. He had a great temperament (great around kids other dogs), very healthy and lived a long happy life. 
My gsd now is from a reputable breeder who has also been great. However my pups brother has had few problems (allergies, mange, floppy ear etc)
Buying a puppy from a reputable breeder will increase your chances of a solid dog, but that's it. There are no guarantees


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Maybe, but I'm not sure doing things differently would have helped. You just can't predict how a dog is going to act in a new situation if they haven't been tested for it. Even if I had gone through a rescue that did temperament testing, would a different dog have been able to handle the neighborhood I was living in? Would they be more reliable off leash? I don't think those are things anyone can guarantee, rescue or breeder.

Like others have said, I wish *I* had done things differently.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nope, all 4 are a great fit, nice temperaments, easily trained, fantastic with the kids and they get along well with each other. Zoey still has some allergy issues, gotten better with age and some dietary changes, but that's it, I consider us very fortunate so far. If you could go back and choose differently, you may end up with a nightmare, I recall one guy here getting a pup from a highly recomended breeder, ended up with HD, he was sent a replacement pup with very visibly "downed" pasterns, no thanks, I'll very happily keep mine.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Nope


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

No definitely not. Although my youngest has temperament issues, he can sometimes be dog aggressive but it depends on the other dogs temperament, he has the best character of any dog I have ever owned.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I think I'm living my re-do. Avery was a rescue and a genetic mess, but he was the love of my life. As of today his issues and my worries seem so stupid, he's gone, I lost him.

So yes Finnick is a re-do. I wanted solid genetics, with a dog that could excel in whatever venue we tried. Finnick is only 14 weeks old and I'm 100% certain he's what I was looking for.

However, I still miss my genetic mess of a dog everyday.

And then there is Lincoln, my chi. I took him in last year at 4 years old, he was a craigslist throw away. And I simply couldn't ask for a better dog (he did have some potty training issues, but we managed)...he fit in here from day one. He has the best personality one could ask for in a dog, he's a comedian, he loves life and he's lives it to the fullest. No one who meets him can honestly say they don't like him (no matter your take on big vs small dogs)...


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

German Shepherds, wouldn't change, Yorkshire Terrier, never again...


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Absolutely not! If I had it to do over, I would have the same dogs I have had in my lifetime. They were, and are the greatest things in my life.....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have had quite a few dogs over the years, some with quirks I may not have liked, but I can honestly say I would not have changed a thing about any of them.

What I wouldn't give for one more day with any of the ones that have passed


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

Our guy was a rescue, so it was a crapshoot. But dogs, like people, are always a crapshoot, right? Would I do it over: I wouldn't change the dog, but I would change the environment. He's too big a dog for my house and yard ( not physically, but personality and energy-wise). I'll never ever get another beagle, though...that dog drove me nuts.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Don't tell Red dog, but I won't have another dobe, he's too goofy and too clumsy. He does make us laugh though, maybe that's his role in life!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nope, not even Frodo, the dominant, drop-eared, disaster. I think that as we grow in our knowledge and experience, our dogs start getting better and better. Yes, yes, there are good dogs and less good dogs, but there are also a lot of nice dogs out there in inexperienced hands that are disappointing their owner due to no fault of their own.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

They've been good dogs, each and every one. From the initial GSD X, to the current total-wreck puppy. But I never considered breeding. There are other things I wish I had done differently with them; things they taught me that would have made their lives much better if I had known those things at the get go. I keep reminding myself that dogs of the past have been the right dog for me at that time so the pup is probably the right dog for me now.
Perhaps if I were super competitive with my dog(s), I would have regrets for not chosing differently with some of them. I do think that it is somewhat unfair for me to have had several of them and not done more with them. So perhaps it is the dogs that should have regretted not chosing a more suitable human...


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I got lucky so far, Ill ofa in a few months. I visited 2 breeders, the first had alot of testing done but no titles. When I showed up there was no dam??? The dark sable male was there and the dam was taken back to her home away from the 6 week old pups. The one pup left for sale was a bicolor with no energy, she said it had just been washed and was pooped out?
I visited another breeder and the pups were in an xpen in the living room. All the pups were crazy with energy and would follow you. The male was a big (88lbs)Czech import looking for his bh still, and the female a smaller bicolor who stayed away but kept watch. Neither dogs were ofa tested yet, the "excuse" was that they werent old enough and the xrays were yet to be done, I payed a deposit that day. On the day I chose my girl I let them choose. They picked 3 and described Apache as "an aggressive lover" The ofa tests are good on the sire, the dam may have elbow issues because I only see hips on her. And its in the books now..


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I have learned some of the greatest lessons in life from my four legged companions, so no, I wouldn't change a thing. Each and every one took a piece of my heart, but they left me so much more.
Honestly? My biggest fear at this point is that if I actually get a 'normal' dog, I won't like it. Seriously. I'm terrified that a nice, healthy, balanced dog won't like me.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I have been grateful for every dog I have had. They each bring something different to our lives. But I have to say that I am glad we did our research before bringing this pup home....and I am glad I have the time to do the work it takes, much more than any of my other dogs!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Never. My GSD is the sweetest, most loyal most protective and best looking dog i ever had hehe


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Volcano- I know who your dog is. The sire was purchased from a friend of mine with everything in order, xrays already done (and he was imported; other countries don't wait til 2 to do xrays), so the breeder of your pup didn't have to put any more money into him. That could be the chief reason his stuff is all in order while the dam's may be incomplete. *I am not at all condoning *either* behavior- breeding stock too young to even certify or people buying puppies from breedings like this*, however, lack of bothering to put the money into your breeding stock doesn't mean the breeding stock has problems. Those are "breeder" problems, or "money" problems, not dog problems. Why not just ask to see the elbow xrays if you're concerned a dog might have elbow problems? And if they didn't do them, they didn't do them, but at least you'll know.

Generally speaking (no longer talking specifically about Volcano), unfortunately, when people are willing to buy dogs from breeders who haven't even xrayed yet (these had been, but you're saying you put a deposit down regardless), those kinds of breeders will keep churning out puppies and selling them at bargain prices to folks who don't care or don't know better. While your dog's genetics might be just as likely to be fine as the next guy's (read: you could get lucky!), it's a slippery slope.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I would have absolutely made a different choice, if I had known then what I know now. 
Sheilah


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

After losing my two young males due to genetic issues I now have a healthy female GSD. I will never give up on GSDs. I know with each GSD I will get, I run the risk of genetic heartache but not having a GSD will be worse. So not I would not have made another choice. I my get other breeds but they will live with a GSD!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What I know now is pretty much what I knew when I got Gryffon, and I would absolutely make the same choice.


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

No, other then some few things, getting a dog from a puppy he turns out to be what you make him into. I also hear a lot about BYB and I don't agree. Bo was from a guy who has 2 females and 1 male who was imported from Germany. Nothing spectacular but nice dogs. I met both parents and they were very stable as was Bo. Sure he's not a famous big internet breeder with dogs with tons of tittles but a good dog is a good dog. He may have some issues where I failed him but I wouldn't trade him for any dog with a thousand tittles...


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Yes, I would make a different choice with two dogs I've owned that turned out to be extremely difficult dogs. I did the best I could with them, but they weren't relaxing dogs to own or to train, so I didn't get to enjoy them as much as I thought I would. I learned a lot from each of them, though, so something good came out of it.

My favorite of the dogs I have owned were the higher drive, smart dogs, who needed to be kept busy but were excellent companions when given enough exercise and training and jobs.


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Jasmine, yes and no. She's your typical BYB. Heath issues, temperament issues. She's taught me a ton. And if I did get her, who knows who would have gotten her hands on her. I found a sibling of hers, same parents different litter, who died at age 3 from severe allergies, and compromised immune system. So, I'm glad I have her and can give her what she needs, although it is a huge ordeal to take her places and have company over. But she loves us and we love her.

Titan- no. He's from a good breeder. Even though sometimes I think he can be more than I can handle, he's making me a better handler, and together we are learning schutzhund. He's the best dog at training (my opinion anyway). Always up for a challenge, nothing phases him, tremendous drive, an excellent sport dog anyone would be lucky to have. Has never shown up to training and didn't want to try. Always willing. Loves everyone. 
But he's also a great couch partner, even if he takes up the whole couch. 
He's taught me so much about drivey dogs, and everyday I try and keep up with him. 
He's my boy.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Absolutely NOT ... each and every one of them is very special to me in their own way ... I can't imagine life without any of them!!!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I would never trade a second with any of my dogs. That being said I think Tasha is likely my last GSD. I love my little black lab mixes who love everyone. I'm just tired. I tried so hard with Dude to get him to accept people but it just wasn't meant to be. I'm not going to say absolutely because I do help rescue and you never know when that right dog you just bond with will show up.... but I'm not going out of my way searching for another GSD.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I would not change any if my dogs. But if I knew then what I know know, my training if each if then would be different. Different focus on some, more control on others, better foundation. That's what I wish I could change. 

Each dog is special and I learn a lot from each if them. But I would never want different dogs.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have had some very challenging dogs (all adopted) but I would never have traded any of them in for a different dog. Now Rafi? He's perfect...a dream dog. Much like my first dog, Massie. :wub:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh no....not true.

That's the beauty of dogs, unless _they_ have some sort of problem with their genetics, health or temperament they will bond to you. All you have to do is be fair, consistent and loving to them and the dog will return it to you in spades.

Humans. Ehhhh....not so much. 




Sabis mom said:


> I have learned some of the greatest lessons in life from my four legged companions, so no, I wouldn't change a thing. Each and every one took a piece of my heart, but they left me so much more.
> Honestly? My biggest fear at this point is that if I actually get a 'normal' dog, I won't like it. Seriously. I'm terrified that a nice, healthy, balanced dog won't like me.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

You ask very insightful questions and same for your observations. Just wanted to mention that. 

I gather you are fairly young yet? Under 35 yes?

The reason I ask in context to your question if you are young you'll have time to learn and find the dog that is "right" from the breedng aspect AND from the aspect of what you seek in your dog. In the meantime every dog that comes into your life is a teacher. They will make you a better trainer, owner and help enrich your future dog-human relationships.

Too early for regrets, you have to learn as you go, unless we are introduced early to the world of serious dog training/breeding it's the only way.

Having said that don't wait too long. Set your goals and time frame for your next dog and stick with them....

Which leads to my regrets, sometimes I contemplate that question as well. Then I think about it more and realize I don't regret getting any of the dogs I have had or have now but I'm not getting any younger. As you age health can get in the way of dreams and goals too.

So I guess my regret now isn't so much about having the individual dogs I've had but that I feel like time is slipping away and I might not be able to accomplish the goals I had. 

If I can get one more dog I will be very picky and try to do everything I can to put the odds in my favor that I'll be able to do things with him/her that I dream of. 






Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> I feel a little better knowing that I am not alone here. I wouldn't really do it, but it's still very frustrating. It makes me feel awful because I wouldn't really trade them in, but I wish I could apply even the limited knowledge I know now...


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Riley was my BYB dog. The first GSD I owned. He had severe health issues. If money and love could have saved him he would still be here. When he passed he took a large piece of me with him. 

If I knew in advance what I was in for with his health issues... I probably still would have taken him home. I never have regretted getting him. We had a very strong bond and I still miss him very much. His short life with us was happy for him. well, up until the last 4 days when he had to be at a vet. I visited him often, but he did not like being there.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I know Sinister doesn't have awesome bloodlines and he's from a byb, but seriously, he's the best decision I have ever made. He is the perfect dog for me, exactly what I wanted and I could not be more happy with him. He's my heart and if I had to do it over again, I would buy him from the same place in a heartbeat.

I am by no means saying supporting a byb is ok because in my opinion it is not ok and I will never do it again but I would never undo getting Sinister, ever.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> You ask very insightful questions and same for your observations. Just wanted to mention that.
> 
> I gather you are fairly young yet? Under 35 yes?
> 
> ...


Aw shucks well thank you  
Yes, I am a greenhorn just turned 31 over the summer. And for sure, I will say this board has helped me realize how extensive it can be to have a complete understanding just of a breed. I am also glad that no one took my question in the wrong context also. I would never give up either of my girls now that they are a part of my family. But just like a couple of tattoos I have, I wish I would have put more thought and time into it. I think you are right though, I do have certain goals I want to maintain. I just know that just like life, you sometimes have to modify those goals based on your decisions and circumstances.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

My two GSDs are both absolutely fabulous!! Both are very healthy overall. Great temperaments, both are social with dogs and people. Super trainable. Very pleased with their athletic abilities at their ages of 7 and 7.5 years. Neither came from a highly regarded breeder but I really couldn't be much happier with them. Dash the boy I would prefer if he was able to be more settled indoors. He will pace unless told to lie down in his crate. He is pushy, not in an aggressive way, but constantly nudging for attention and if I give attention on my terms he becomes very excited.But seriously, if this is the biggest issue I have had with an intact 90lb mature GSD, I'm fine with that! Both have been excellent hiking companions for me since I rarely have human company when I go.
My Shiloh pup is equally awesome and I am very impressed with his temperament, athleticism, and gorgeous looks. 
I would definitely not change anything with these three. I wish I could have them forever.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

for my other german shepherds yes not my current dog because thats why i chose her lol

my other ones had too much prey drive


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

I would not buy from a backyard breeder.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Not in a heartbeat ? Both my dogs are unique and wonderful.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

I would do things differently next time. I have learned so much from a few people on this forum as well as from my trainer to not gamble next time.

I didn't know any better when I got Empire, but can't imagine a more perfect dog for me. He has a great temperament, does great with other dogs, loves people and listens intently. He loves obedience, tracking and protection, as well as long hikes and swimming at the beach. He is almost 2 years old and healthy, yet long term health is still unknown. 

Everyone who comes over is his friend and I never have to crate him. He is laying on my bed now napping after a long day at the dog park.

$400 has never gone so far, but I won't tempt fate next time. Next time I'll get a good breeder, although I can't imagine them producing anyone better than Empire.


----------

